# Poor clipping discharge



## thegrandwazoo (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello

I have a 42" Sabre 1642HS made by John Deere and have an issue I can not figure out. 

Some of the grass clippings will come out the front of the deck and blow into my face. It does this all the time no matter what mow height I have it set to.

I have the mulching setup with the discharge chute blocked and using the Gator mulching blades. It would do this even with the bagger and normal blades. 

The deck is level and clean so I do not understand why this is happening.

Any help would be extremely helpful, as I am sick of eating grass clippings 
:dazed: & 


Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Wazoo! How about some pictures, especially of the grass clippings hitting your face?:lmao: Just kidding! Just thought some pictures would help the studio audience identify the problem!


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Your grass is too long to efficently use mulching blades. Mow more often or remove the discharge block.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

MFreund is right. I fy ou let the grass get too long and try and mulch it on some machines it blows out from under the deck. SOme tractors/decks /companies make a blow out lip kit that atttaches to the bottom edge of the deck so it prevents blowout. The 2 bladed series of JD tractors had this (at one time anyhow such as the jd160-185) series with 38C decks.


----------

